# Zeus RTA (single coil) in black



## Larry (28/8/19)

Hi, could someone perhaps point me in the direction of anybody stocking one of these bad boys?







Thanks in advance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StephanKuhn (27/9/19)

I have a second hand one for sale if you are interested? I have a black. Only used for a week. R 250

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (27/9/19)

Thanks @StephanKuhn but I have acquired one of these bad boys already


----------



## StephanKuhn (27/9/19)

Larry said:


> Thanks @StephanKuhn but I have acquired one of these bad boys already


No Problum Larry. Awesome RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (15/10/19)

StephanKuhn said:


> I have a second hand one for sale if you are interested? I have a black. Only used for a week. R 250


Hi, do you still have this for sale?


----------



## StephanKuhn (17/10/19)

adriaanh said:


> Hi, do you still have this for sale?


Hello Adriaan, Yes I still have mine for sale. Are you interested?


----------

